# Dogs and Red wine? Is it a problem...



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

...because I just spilt a full glass and before I had was able to get a cloth to clean it up 'Chance' had licked it all up and was looking like she wanted more!

She is now sat staring at my glass on the table as if to say "Please, can I have some more?"!!!

I'm obviously not in the habit of giving away good wine, and don't intend to repeat the exercise, but it got me wondering, is wine actually bad for dogs!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Alcohol is toxic to dogs. It does not break down like it does for us. They can suffer similar problems to us like liver damage etc but the onset can be immediate.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for that - I'm glad it wasn't a full glass then!

She seems fine right now but I will keep a close eye on her through the evening. Maybe leave a gass of water and a couple of paracetamol by her bed!


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^ Don't forget the fry up in the morning.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course - I think she is alright as right now she is eyeing up the pizza menu!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

My boy loves all alcohol, but is really partial to Baileys, mind he only get a lick not a glass full


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chance said:


> ...because I just spilt a full glass and before I had was able to get a cloth to clean it up 'Chance' had licked it all up and was looking like she wanted more!
> 
> She is now sat staring at my glass on the table as if to say "Please, can I have some more?"!!!
> 
> I'm obviously not in the habit of giving away good wine, and don't intend to repeat the exercise, but it got me wondering, is wine actually bad for dogs!?!?!?!?


My son spilt some lager on the floor once and Bruno licked at it and loved it,:tongue_smilie: he tried to grab the can out of my son's hand but he wasn't having any of it.: We now put the dog in the kitchen if there's beer about, just in case.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever given their dogs doggy beer? I was in the pet shop a couple of months ago & saw it on the shelf. They really think of everything, don't they? Was gonna give my dog a bottle for his 3rd birthday coz he would have been 21, if 3years=21years for dogs, but never got around to it in the end!


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Has anyone ever given their dogs doggy beer? I was in the pet shop a couple of months ago & saw it on the shelf. They really think of everything, don't they? Was gonna give my dog a bottle for his 3rd birthday coz he would have been 21, if 3years=21years for dogs, but never got around to it in the end!


Hi Lou...Beer for dogs? I've heard everything now. :yikes:LOL

You've made an interesting point there, we are led to believe that 1 of our years equals 7 dog years but I read Dr Roger Mugford's book and he says this:

1st year=15 dog years 
2nd year=9 dog years 
subsequent years equal 4 dog years. So, going by his theory, a 3 year old dog is actually 28 and not 21. However, my 13 year old dog is 68, but going by the 7 year theory he would actually be 91, confusing isn't it? How do they work this out?

Anyone else have any comments on this?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Hunnyb22 said:


> Anyone else have any comments on this?


A year is the Earth once round the Sun. So 13 = 13. Trying to match "dog years" to our own is just another example of humans anthropomorphising animals.


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Sypher said:


> A year is the Earth once round the Sun. So 13 = 13. Trying to match "dog years" to our own is just another example of humans anthropomorphising animals.


Hi Sypher...Yes, I appreciate your point but it would be interesting to know how a dog ages compared to human years, not that I was trying to humanise dogs. As my dog is now 13.5 years I would like to know if we have another few years with him before the inevitable happens, such as, is he 68 or 91?


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Hunnyb22 said:


> Hi Sypher...Yes, I appreciate your point but it would be interesting to know how a dog ages compared to human years, not that I was trying to humanise dogs. As my dog is now 13.5 years I would like to know if we have another few years with him before the inevitable happens, such as, is he 68 or 91?


But surely to say "DOGS AGES" is far too broad - what I mean is, some breads will struggle to make it past the age of 10, whilst other dogs are still going strong much older than that.

BAck on thread, we're slightly worried about Chance right now - tonight we've shared another bottle of red (Me & the g/f not Me & Chance!) and Chance has sat intently watching us drink. Then, she did her usual 'sit' infront of me (her way of asking if she can come up onto the sofa as she isn't allowed to just jump up uninvited) and once up she made a dart for my glass on the side table! I managed to get her before she got my wine, but as soon as my glass was empty she jumped down and straight upto my g/f lap and watched her glass intently!

I think we may now have a dog with a drink problem!!!


----------



## Hunnyb22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chance said:


> But surely to say "DOGS AGES" is far too broad - what I mean is, some breads will struggle to make it past the age of 10, whilst other dogs are still going strong much older than that.
> 
> BAck on thread, we're slightly worried about Chance right now - tonight we've shared another bottle of red (Me & the g/f not Me & Chance!) and Chance has sat intently watching us drink. Then, she did her usual 'sit' infront of me (her way of asking if she can come up onto the sofa as she isn't allowed to just jump up uninvited) and once up she made a dart for my glass on the side table! I managed to get her before she got my wine, but as soon as my glass was empty she jumped down and straight upto my g/f lap and watched her glass intently!
> 
> I think we may now have a dog with a drink problem!!!


Hi Chance...It's the larger breeds that don't live past 10 years old, but giant breeds such as St Bernards are lucky to live 8. We had a mongrel (looked like a Beagle) and he lived to the ripe old age of 17.

Anyone know of a doggy AA? LOL Perhaps you could put Chance in the kitchen whilst you and your g/f can relax with a glass or three of wine in peace?


----------



## JDenz! (Oct 17, 2015)

They will always be babies!!


----------

